# Music Librarian?



## Scented Letters (Mar 14, 2009)

For a few years now, I've been an aspiring music librarian. I love the idea of it, and I have the drive to go through with it. Studying for it will be a great experience -- I'd learn many things, including another language. I've not begun my studies yet as I need to get my RL sorted out, raise some money to help lessen tuition, and I feel the need to better my instrument playing before going.

However, I'm a bit confused of how to go about it, as I've not met a music librarian before to ask. So to those who are knowledgeable on the subject -- I am hoping for some advice for what to take in university; what to expect. I thought to get my bachelor of arts in music, with a minor in German. Is that a good first step, would you say? I know that one must be well learned in music and German to be a music librarian for starters.


----------

